# Goags



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

I received a message from Goags nephew this evening that Jerry (Goags) was found dead in his bed this morning. Jerry was a good friend to me and many, many of you here on 2cool.The rod building World is going to miss him. I know I will.
I will post updates as I get them from his Nephew.
Pat


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Not good.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh wow. That's really sad. Jerry was a great guy and I was proud to know him. May the good Lord hold him in his arms. He'll definitely be missed for sure.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I just talked to him the other day. Please keep us posted.
I went to dental school with him.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, no. I just sent him a PM, and have been waiting for an answer.

One of the biggest compliments I could give is that he really knew his music. His musical taste and education was incredibly wide, and just as deep.

Dammit. I will really miss him.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Jerry was an incredible man and a great rod builder.... he will be sorely missed. My condolences to his family.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What a shame RIP Goags


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is a terrible shock. Although I never met him in person, we PM'd quite a bit. He was a great human.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Prayers to his family!!!! what a great guy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm one of many who can call Jerry Poindexter a good friend. Jeez, this one hurts. Sincere heartfelt condolences out to his family. Such a generous guy too, a friend to any and all rodbuilders. So terrible. Thanks for the info Pat.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

He was a great guy and will be missed. May he rest in eternal peace.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, that is awful news. RIP Jerry.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP Jerry, he was a great man..... and will be missed for sure...
Prayers for him and the family...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

One of the good guys. He will be missed. God Bless his family and friends. RIP amigo.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

RIP buddy. Sending prayers to your family Jerry.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Jerry was a great guy! He helped me out a couple of times when I was in a bind with building a rod. RIP Jerry. You will be missed.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RIP Jerry,


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

R i p


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Very sad to hear the news. Jerry was a great friend.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad news. One of the good ones for sure.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Just awful RIP


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Very shocking and sad to hear this, a good rod builder and a great guy. RIP Jerry.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Sad news for sure. RIP Jerry.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, not what I expected when I opened this thread. Very sorry to hear this news. Jerry was a great guy and always willing to help me since I started rod building a year or so ago. I never met Jerry, but did communicate with him on here through this forum and through PM's and e-mails.

Just terrible news for all of us who knew Jerry.

Thoughts and prayers for Jerry and his family. RIP Mr. Poindexter.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Terrible Terrible Terrible. So sad. Jerry was a great guy. He was the first one to offer help in any way he could. He traveled to A LOT of rod building events where we all got to meet him and get to know him. What a nice guy. This is awful news and a huge loss to the rod building community and, i am sure, all other communities he was involved in. I hate to hear this.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent - RIP Jerry


----------



## poinzy82 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just wanted to say Thank You for the prayers and support for my Dad. He taught me everything I know about fishing today, which I always looked at him as he was the world best fisherman! Fishing and Rod Building is what he loved most. Thank you all again for the support and prayers. Thanks Pat for sharing the news with 2cool. I wasn't sure who to contact.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I'm shocked to hear this. I knew him thru our love of music, especially the old stuff from the 60's and 70's. I'll miss him.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to my friends that made me aware. My last Spiral was by him and a masterpiece. So hard to believe as I visited with him PM 1/6 and said doing well. A final fishing trip or 2 was with him and Neil. So sad!

RIP my Amigo


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Prayers for him and his family.. He helped me out a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very sad. He was one of the first rod builders I got to know on here. Always friendly. I never took to rod building but truly enjoyed everything he did. 

He will be missed. RIP


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Pat I appreciated the email... I met and have know Jerry since the first Rod Building Gathering at FTU... Jerry was a gentleman, and all around great guy! I will miss him! Condolences to his family!!!


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sad to hear, prayers and condolences to his family. He always offered advice any time I sought it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

It's hard to hear that Jerry passed, I met him a couple of times in person and PM'd with him a bit over the years. He was always upbeat and easy to talk to, I will miss talking to him. My condolences to his family they are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Jerry's son,,, my heart aches for his family and the 2cool family,,, Goags will be greatly missed,,,,,,, our shared taste for music started our friendship,, I asked him to build me a rod years back,, he asked 
What do you want ??? I said,, surprise me 

A month later I received a rod in the mail,, my Parapesca rod is still one of my favorites,, I will cherish it forever 

Jerry came to FTU to teach rod building one year and I took him out to West Galveston to fish,, after the day was done,, he gave me another rod

We fished Baffin together and he constantly sent me reports from his buddies down there,,,, he just loved talking about Baffin 

RIP Jerry


----------



## Razorduck (Jul 24, 2016)

Great guy. He's been my dentist for the last 11 years.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

RIP Jerry. We'll take it from here.

Prayers lifted for his family.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I haven't posted in sometime and it's sad to hear of his passing. He always complimented everyone and never hesitated to help improve a new rod builders skills. One of the good guys for sure!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

RIP Jerry, prayers for his family during this time of sorrow. The rodbuilding community has lost a real gem!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Jerry (Goags) is a great example to all of us. Great guy that helped anyone. Helped me with my first rod build. Even sent me some parts. 

I hope that this many people have such kind things to say about me someday.

Prayers go out to Jerry's family.

RIP


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

What sad news. We e-mailed some over the years and I finally met Jerry at Lance's two years ago. What a great guy! I'm glad I got to hoist a beer with him. Prayers for peace and comfort for the family.


----------

